# 22-250 with 53 gr V-Max



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw the thread on the 53 gr vmax 223 has anyone used it in 22-250? The tech guys at hornady said they recomend a 1-12 twist or faster to stabilize, but im getting my 1-14 to stabalize so far as far as no keyholing but im wandering what powders you have used because i cant pull it under 1 inch groups at 100. so far i have used IMR 8208 xbr but im goin to start with a couple othe powders soon. i might even wait for the cfe-223 by hogden.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Try some hodgdon varget. It worked well in my old 22250. Start in the 34.0g range. And work your way up.
xdeano


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

varget and benchmark are both on my list and possibly a couple others just gotta get back to the bench thanks


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I only see 50 or 55gr. What is preferred? Just got a 700ADL in 22-250 in November. I've heard good things about Hornady and I've also looked at the Federal Blitzking 55gr loads.

http://www.hornady.com/store/22-250-Rem/


----------

